# hoohoh you got to see this



## jah maan

birdy after the deathmatch 1 bird againts 18p 
and the winnner is..........not the bird


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Sweet! Was it alive when you feed it?


----------



## jah maan

no... but i got it fresh from the trees with my pelet gun
yum yum so it was nice and fresh


----------



## Morpheus

sick as f*ck!!! did it still have its feathers on when you fed it to your p's???


----------



## CHI

yeah i've been thinking about doing that with my piranhas as i too am starting to shoot birds with my pellet gun for fun.....yeah was wondering how big are ur piranhas and how u dealt with the feathers?... how big was the bird?


----------



## cooldudectd

Holy crap! It's a good thing I have a garbage can right next to my desk! I'm feeling kinda queezy....

Dude, that is BAD ASS!!!!!


----------



## Peacock

that is some nasty sh*t dude.


----------



## Guest

Damn









Was that a bluejay? He got *OWNED!*


----------



## smtNL

ownage


----------



## EZ_Ian

Thats pretty sweet







What did you do about the feathers??? Did you just plop that bird in your tank and let the pwning begin?? Either way, thats pretty awesome.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Holly s... :sad: !


----------



## SLANTED

That is straight out of the Discovery channel. 
I don't think I'd attempt that where I live, birds here are dirty and disease ridden.


----------



## kopid_03

i shoot birds and squirrels, it would be funny as hell to see p's eat a squirrel


----------



## Novato

Sick dude!


----------



## vtecbro007

here in cali the fuckin birds even hav AIDs and HIV


----------



## rbp 4 135

thats f***ed up man


----------



## rbp 4 135

thats f***ed up man


----------



## jeepman784

oh man, that is intense... hahaha

so did it have feathers when u put 'er in


----------



## fury

cool as hell!! but i would never feed my p something from outside


----------



## tecknik

Oh man, thats crazy... :sad:


----------



## Genin

Joe


----------



## illnino

wow :nod:


----------



## jah maan

it is pretty crazy huh ... i took out the feathers this time but the last time i just droped one in that had the feathers and all it wasnt good for my filter...
but i dont recomend you just go around shooting birds iwas just trying out my pelet gun and i didnt think i was going to hit it... i did and i felt sorry so i didnt want the bird to go to waste... so i fed it to my Ps im not going to do this again// :sad:


----------



## IDONTKARE47

feelin guilty :nod:


----------



## HighOctane

That is some sick ass sh*t!!! You are one sick bastard!!! Damn thats awesome!! 
I would do that but I would feel to bad afterwards. I got a BB gun last summer and killed a pigeon. It kept struggling after I shot it several times and afterwards I felt so bad I put the BB gun away and never used it again

Still a cool pic though


----------



## Noe




----------



## scarfish

Throw a Turkey in that sh*t!


----------



## Etnies*Kid

Damn! That bird has seen better days.


----------



## the grinch

that has gotta be some of the sweetest sh*t i have seen. That needs to be pic of the month. I wonder what would happen if i put my mother in law in my p's tank


----------



## JesseD

that is one fuckin sweet ass picture!!
















thanks for sharing that, man.

definetly worth trying out, but like you said...not something to make a habit out of.

sweet though!


----------



## jah maan

thanks guys but i dont wanna set a bad example shooting birds for fun is not good .... we are all fish keepers and we love animals well fish in this case so....
i wana say dont kill for fun if its for them to eat is okay i guess

the cool thing is that the bones were still intact and it looked like it got diped into hot oil


----------



## booger

Thats some crazy sh*t!!!! I am disgusted and amazed.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

vtecbro007 said:


> here in cali the fuckin birds even hav AIDs and HIV


 no sh*t huh i wouldnt dare feed anything i find outside here

maybe a worm washed real good


----------



## Malice

that is kinda fucked

but i wouldnt do it myself.
\
malice


----------



## Death in #'s

dam there are some seriously deranged people in this world
hope u feel like a bigstrong man now
:hitler:


----------



## diddye

thats messed up.


----------



## erikcooper

Only birds I kill are geese, ducks, and dove. Turkey every now and then. My ps ain't getting that food, it is all mine


----------



## jah maan




----------



## Husky_Jim

but interesting....


----------



## kopid_03

birds carry so many diseases, i don't think i would risk it


----------



## mr_rob_boto

That bird couldnt have been all that big, how big are your piranhas? I'd think mine would eat it all, save maybe the head..


----------



## Death in #'s

jah maan said:


>


----------



## jah maan

it was a small bird tho about 5 inches long but without the fethers it was pretty small... thats good i think cause i dont want the fishes not finising it..


----------



## fiveo93

damn what mixed opinions, after reading about how the guilt was flying after one member feed a 6" feeder to a bunch of p's,.... but this is cool? I'm lost here


----------



## No0dles

your P's are gonna die soon! that bird prolly' had 100 diseases and 10 different types of tiny small animals living inside it!


----------



## jah maan

No0dLeMicE said:


> your P's are gonna die soon! that bird prolly' had 100 diseases and 10 different types of tiny small animals living inside it!


 so far my p's are still alive and helthy ... they are looking good ... if they die i wouldnt be upset... i want my p's to have a strong immuity those who dont ... well they might die....


----------



## skater_4_lyfe

sick as f*ck man I have never fed my p's anything like that except worms shrimp and goldfish. ur sick boy


----------



## ZMonte85

Crazy.


----------



## amoor33

oh man thats gross....I LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k

nice!


----------



## kopid_03

i would be careful if i had p's, i wouldn't want them getting diseases


----------



## jah maan

skater_4_lyfe said:


> sick as f*ck man I have never fed my p's anything like that except worms shrimp and goldfish. ur sick boy


 so tell me whats the diffrence of feeding i gold fishes to p's ?


----------



## andycrazymonkey

damn! jsut goes to show how powerful p's can be...dude stripped to the bone!


----------



## Ryan23

My g/f hit a bird the other day and had to stop to make sure it was dead. I jokingly said I should feed it to the p's. After seeing that I wish I would have. I all got to say is DAMN. 
Jah Maan how big your p's?, I would picture them biting and breaking up bones that small


----------



## StuartDanger

thats is crazy as hell, great pics, should have got some of the ps taking down the bird


----------



## k7q

OMG thats freaken cool!!!








what kind of P's do you have?


----------



## jah maan

Ryan23 said:


> My g/f hit a bird the other day and had to stop to make sure it was dead. I jokingly said I should feed it to the p's. After seeing that I wish I would have. I all got to say is DAMN.
> Jah Maan how big your p's?, I would picture them biting and breaking up bones that small


 they are pretty small not big enough to crush the bones yet they are bout 3-4 inches.... and they are rbp .... i think cause they weren that hungry that they didnt crush up the bones....


----------



## alan

e x c e l l e n t. m o r e p l e a s e


----------



## alan

E X C E L L E N T P I C T U R E .. MORE PLEASE


----------



## willis18

Thats a good show of how cool our P's are!!!


----------



## camotekid

SLANTED said:


> That is straight out of the Discovery channel.
> I don't think I'd attempt that where I live, birds here are dirty and disease ridden.


 I'd consider that too. birds fly in the air, they can catch diseases, viruses, bacteria, and pollutants when flying or has eaten something trashy along the alleys/roads.

I think its not a very good idea. I dont mean to be a killjoy.


----------



## killfishygo

that is some nasty sh*t, at least the bird was already dead


----------



## X-D-X

Ouch!!


----------



## Ickey

Damn... sucks for the bird...


----------



## tanmuscles

This post has been going for a while, have any of you used his idea and tried to feed a bird?


----------



## P-Power

This inspired me to get a bigger tank (just got a 75gal this weekend)

gotta wait till my p's get bigger (3 4"ers) to try this...

I'm gonna try to just wound the bird instead of killing it... (yes I am a sick sob)
and if I do, I'll make sure I get a vid for all you other sick sob's out there


----------



## insomnia

Thats disgusting man!


----------



## jah maan

ever since ive done that i havent fed them any more birds ..... but i have more pics 0f that same bird if you want more of them...

i feed my p's geckos as well ... but it happends too fast to take a pic of...


----------



## P-Power

sure .. post some more!









geckos sound cool too.. but you need to video tape it, not just photograph it


----------



## mori0174

Definitely need some vids. Much better than just pics.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP

that my friend, was ownage.

first the underlings, then the overlings, next the world!!!!


----------



## mr_rob_boto

Well, I'm giving that a try.
Just got one of those annoying blackish birds. Had a blueish tint to it's head...maybe a starling. It's been in there for about an hour, nothing yet, I usually keep them well-fed.


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass

I have some annoying robins here that need a 17 cal pill.







How do you prepare the bird? Do you just pluck the feathers off? How about removing the head and feet? Can't see where there would be much meat on the head or feet.


----------



## lemmywinks

holy sh*t, that's messed up. still a cool pic though.


----------



## jah maan

mr_rob_boto said:


> Well, I'm giving that a try.
> Just got one of those annoying blackish birds. Had a blueish tint to it's head...maybe a starling. It's been in there for about an hour, nothing yet, I usually keep them well-fed.


 yea i got the same thing .... i had to leave the bird in there for quite a long time ans then still no big bites

you know whats good attaching them onto a rock and just let it float around mid range of the tank

then just wait .... you will be pleased when it happends ...
good luck


----------



## jah maan

Red Bellied Bad Ass said:


> I have some annoying robins here that need a 17 cal pill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you prepare the bird? Do you just pluck the feathers off? How about removing the head and feet? Can't see where there would be much meat on the head or feet.


 i used a .177 cal it was good enought i say about it was around 10m away... 
for preparing them you would need to pluck their feathers ... give them a quick wash to clean it extra ...

feathers arennot a big probmem unless you dont mind having it clog up your filter, and float around.

if you have them with the feathers you can see them take bites and then spit the feathers out it look cool but isnt that good for you tank.


----------



## mr_rob_boto

Well, I didnt really want to wait that long, it got all stiff and almost made me gag looking at it...I'll have to try it again in a few days. Good job Jah maan, I made it form about 10m as well. I havnt been into pellet guns in a while, but I think mine's a .177 too. I didnt wash mine, so thats something I'll have to do next time... 
Do you think it's a good idea to gut it??


----------



## PsychoLes

I'm on my way to the pet shop! I have to go buy a BIRD!! LOL no Just kidding! Kick ass pic!


----------



## jah maan

mr_rob_boto said:


> Well, I didnt really want to wait that long, it got all stiff and almost made me gag looking at it...I'll have to try it again in a few days. Good job Jah maan, I made it form about 10m as well. I havnt been into pellet guns in a while, but I think mine's a .177 too. I didnt wash mine, so thats something I'll have to do next time...
> Do you think it's a good idea to gut it??


 urmmm yea gutting it will get rid of all the nasty stuff in the guts like there might be worms and garbage in there yuk so thats not good for the fish and the water but getting rid of those stuff will alwaysbe good....


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

Holy crap. Amazing.


----------



## randomhero

damn that bird got


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS

ROCK ON!!!


----------



## Little Waffen

Did you keep the skeleton? If so you should use it as deco in your tank.


----------



## jah maan

Little Waffen said:


> Did you keep the skeleton? If so you should use it as deco in your tank.


 no i didnt keep it ... it was gross i trew it away right after that photo.... but my friend had a wired idea of having boones as a substrate insead of rocks and other stuff


----------



## reckaje

That is sweet, dead animals, I love it.


----------

